
University of California, Berkeley Free Speech Policy FAQ - masonic
http://freespeech.berkeley.edu/frequently-asked-questions/
======
masonic
"The campus can regulate where, when and how speech occurs to ensure the
functioning of the campus and achieve important goals, such as protecting
public safety. ..."

"The campus might invoke its time, place and manner discretion, for example,
to ensure that an event with a highly controversial speaker would be held in a
venue that the campus police force believes to be protectable..."

" if despite all efforts by the campus there is a serious threat to public
safety and no other alternative, a speaker’s event can be cancelled. ..."

"Berkeley offers many resources, including counseling services, for students
who have been affected physically, mentally or emotionally by such events.
..."

"At times, (the choice to intervene against physical attacks) requires a
difficult but appropriate real-time assessment that efforts to effect arrests
would likely lead to numerous serious injuries, or worse, among innocent
bystanders. ..."

"We are not aware of any public university that has cancelled an already
scheduled appearance, or an invitation issued by a legally independent student
group." Um, _what?_

------
philiphodgen
I have one child who rejected admission to UC Berkeley and another who refuses
to apply to that school.

Reap the whirlwind.

